# Anyone ship wood shorts via Priority Mail Express?



## FWBGBS (Dec 11, 2016)

Referring to those unpadded Tyvek envelopes.

I've never shipped anything solid or unbendable in those pouches and would appreciate confirmation either way; as to avoid humiliation at the postal counter.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2016)

If you do you better tape the crap out of the envelope, it will get torn open by the mail processing machinery, and the process in general.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 11, 2016)

I agree with Greg - if you're shipping in an envelope, use lots of tape. I've had people ship to me in envelopes with little tape and had pieces missing or holes big enough that pieces could have easily been lost. I tape any envelopes I mail very well and have never had anyone tell me they've had anything missing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2016)

You can also double bag it. Use one envelope and tape the crap out of it. Then put that in the other one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 11, 2016)

Understood.

Thank you all.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

Wood shorts must be very uncomfortable....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2016)

Depending on how much there is, I'll put it in a box or wrap in cardboard and then slide the box into the envelope. I prefer the padded envelopes, they hold up better...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2016)

I used to regularly ship turning blanks in flat rate padded envelopes. I'd put them in one, tape it up real good (and by taping it up, I mean literally the whole thing), then shove it in another one. Never had an issue. The key is packing them tight. If they're loose, they're prone to breaking open. Much like boxes. The tighter they are, the less likely they are to have issues.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 12, 2016)

To confirm, I'm talking overnight delivery not simple "Priority Mail". 
Add the suffix "Express" (cost $22.95).

Before posting I searched high and low and found zero info regarding Express mail prepaid boxes; hence the Tyvek pouch option.
I might be going the FedEx route.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2016)

There are not any priority express flat rate boxes. Only envelopes. But you can send about anything you want with express by weight and size.


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 12, 2016)

Jonathan, thank you!

I get a lot of packages delivered, and could have sworn I've received heavy non-bendable items via those pouches in the past.
Thanks again for the corroboration.

... A buddy back east had a Black Walnut taken down a few years back and wants a few stoppers made for his family members.
He now owns the home in which he was raised.
I'm backed up already and he needs this order completed yesterday. 
How I love last minute Christmas ideas.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## MEB02 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wood shorts are tuff for me also, but like Greg I make do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

